# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Presidenti Bush viziton Shqipërinë

## KastroZiso99

Presidenti Bush do te zhvilloje nje vizite ne shqiperi ne 10 qershor te ketij viti, gjate se ciles do te takohet me presidentin Moisiu dhe kryeministrin Berisha. Ndalesa e presidentit amerikane Bush ne Tirane do te kryeht ne kuader te nje turi qe shefi i shtepise se bardhe do te ndermarre ne Europe fillim të qershorit. Zëdhënësja e Shtëpisë së Bardhë, tha në një deklaratë se presidenti Bush do të marrë pjesë në një takim të nivelit të lartë të 8 vendeve të industrializuara në Gjermani si dhe do te vizitoje 5 vende të tjera, mes tyre edhe Shqipërinë. Presidenti amerikan do të bëjë një ndalesë në Republikën Çeke ku do të takohet me Presidentin Vacllav Klaus dhe me Kryeministrin Mirek Topolanek. Me pas ai do të shkojë në Poloni për bisedime me Presidentin Leh Kazinski. Bush do të pritet në nje audiencë në Vatikan nga Papa Banedikti më 9 qershor kur të vizitojë Italinë. Turneu I Bushit ne evrope do te vazhdoje me viziten ne Bullgari dhe ate ne shqiperi. Xhorxh Bush do te behet keshtu presidenti i pare i SHBA qe viziton vendin tone.

a1tv

Intervista e Andi Bejtes me presidentin Bush ne Shtepine e Bardhe

http://www.vizionplus.tv/emisione_vi...ta%20Shqip.wmv

http://www.vizionplus.tv/emisione_vi...ta%20Shqip.wmv |||


*SHIKONI NE FOTO VIZITEN E PRESIDENTIT BUSH NE SHQIPERI TE GALERIA SHQIPTARE!*

----------


## Imperator

Uroj shume qe kjo vizite e Presidentit Bush te ndikoje ne harmonizimin e jetes politike ne Shqiperi dhe mos te ndikoje negativisht. Uroj qe takimet e tij te jene te frytshme qe te vendoset nje stabilitet politik ne Shqiperi pasi vete politika Shqiptare nuk po e arrin dicka te tile, por e ka mendjen vetem ne interesat e ngushta te saj. 

Imperator

----------


## Homza

Ket vizite po e bo si barazpeshe e vizites se Putinit ne rajon pak a shum ne te njejten kohe....vizita e tij do rreflektoje se pari nje konfidence ne popullin e Kosoves per zgjidhje e statusit final, plus qe klasa politike ka per tu bo cicerr 2 muj para dhe pasi qe te vij Bushi ne TR.

----------


## King_Arthur

> Presidenti Bush do te zhvilloje nje vizite ne shqiperi ne 10 qershor te ketij viti


mir se te vije dhe ishalla eshte nje fare shenje per ne shqiptaret .
ardhja e tij ne shqiperi do fokusoje gjithe shtypin boteror . 
ishalla po na jep noi lajm te mire per shqiptaret ne usa .

----------


## Kosovar2006

Prej meje si Kosovar nuk eshte i mirseardhur.Ai eshte nje nder personat me te mdha qe shperdan terrorismin MASON ne BOT. Ai eshte kunder fejes islame dhe perdor shtetet e vogel dhe te korroptuar si Shqiperia si eksperimente dhe perdorime bazash dhe njerzore qe i ndihmojn luften e tij 'KUNDER TERRORIZMIT' dhe shperdarjen e verzionit te tij te 'DEMORGRACIS' emperialistike

Pra 10 qershor duhet te presim me durim shum te madh. Amerika eshte duke u lutur qe KOSOVA do te jet e Pavarur se  shpejti Sepse  10 qershor mundet te pritet edhe me KRISMAT e para te luftes se re per Clirimin e Kosoves ( po kjo do te jet shum ma e madhe aq e madhe Se BOTA frigohet nga Kjo)

Me respekt Kosovar2006

----------


## selina_21

> mir se te vije dhe ishalla eshte nje fare shenje per ne shqiptaret .
> ardhja e tij ne shqiperi do fokusoje gjithe shtypin boteror . 
> ishalla po na jep noi lajm te mire per shqiptaret ne usa .




LOl ne ne USA mire jemi ...por mire do beje te hapy rruget atyre qe nuk vijne dot ne USA.

----------


## TOKE GEGA

> Prej meje si Kosovar nuk eshte i mirseardhur.Ai eshte nje nder personat me te mdha qe shperdan terrorismin MASON ne BOT. Ai eshte kunder fejes islame dhe perdor shtetet e vogel dhe te korroptuar si Shqiperia si eksperimente dhe perdorime bazash dhe njerzore qe i ndihmojn luften e tij 'KUNDER TERRORIZMIT' dhe shperdarjen e verzionit te tij te 'DEMORGRACIS' emperialistike
> 
> Pra 10 qershor duhet te presim me durim shum te madh. Amerika eshte duke u lutur qe KOSOVA do te jet e Pavarur se  shpejti Sepse  10 qershor mundet te pritet edhe me KRISMAT e para te luftes se re per Clirimin e Kosoves ( po kjo do te jet shum ma e madhe aq e madhe Se BOTA frigohet nga Kjo)
> 
> Me respekt Kosovar2006





Vizita e parë e një Presidenti të Shteteve të Bashkuara në Shqipëri. Takim me Kryeministrin Berisha


Bush, në Tiranë më 10 qershor


Shtëpia e Bardhë njoftoi dje se Presidenti Amerikan Xhorxh Bush do të vizitojë Tiranën me 10 qershor i shoqëruar nga Zonja e Parë e SHBA, Laura Bush. Gjatë qëndrimit një ditor në kryeqytetin shqiptar, Presidenti Bush do të takohet me kryeministrin Berisha, thuhet në njoftimin zyrtar të Shtëpisë së Bardhë. Vizita në Shqipëri është pjesë e një turi europian, ku përfshihen Gjermania, Çekia, Polonia, Italia, Shqipëria dhe Bullgaria, ndërsa nga datat 6-8 qershor do të marrë pjesë në samitin e G-8 në Heiligendamm të Gjermanisë. Vizita në kryeqytetin tonë do të paraprihet nga takimi i parë që Presidenti Bush do të zhvillojë me Papa Benedict XVI në Vatikan.

Në këtë tur, Presidenti Bush do të diskutojë në Gjermani me liderët e tetë vendeve më të industrializuara të botës, si Kanada, Francë, Britani, Japoni, Rusia, Italia dhe Gjermania mbi bashkëpunimin për çështje politike, ekonomike dhe të sigurisë ndërkombëtare. Presidenti Bush do të zhvillojë takime edhe me autoritetet më të larta të vendeve ku ka planifikuar të shtrijë vizitën e tij, shumica e të cilave kanë vuajtur për dekada me radhë nën regjimet diktatoriale komuniste.

Për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, vizita e Presidentit Bush ka një rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme për rikonfirmimin dhe konsolidimin e lidhjeve miqësore përherë e më solide që vendet dhe popujt tanë kanë ndërtuar në vite dhe mbështetjen që administrata dhe kongresi amerikan i kanë dhënë dhe i japin zhvillimeve demokratike në Shqipëri. 

Vizita e parë e një Presidenti amerikan në Shqipëri


Vizita që Presidenti Xhorxh W. Bush do të zhvillojë në Shqipëri është një vizitë historike. Për të parën herë në historinë e të dy vendeve një President amerikan viziton Shqipërinë duke konfirmuar marrëdhëniet shumë të mira mes Tiranës dhe Uashingtonit. Ka qenë ish-Presidenti Berisha i pari udhëheqës i shtetit shqiptar, i cili ftua nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, duke u pritur në një takim zyrtar si nga Presidenti Xhorxh Bush, ashtu edhe më pas nga Presidenti Bill Klinton. Vizita e 10 qershorit e Presidentit Xhorxh W. Bush është në vazhdën e miqësisë historike, të rikthyer në shtratin e saj menjëherë pas rënies së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri. Themelet e kësaj miqësie që u hodhën në fillimet e shekullit të kaluar, atëherë kur Presidenti Wilson deklaronte mbështetjen amerikane për integritetin territorial të shtetit të pavarur shqiptar, njohën dimensione të tjera me ardhjen në pushtet të një qeverie demokratike.

Gjatë këtyre viteve SHBA ka qenë një mbështetës i reformave të vazhdueshme të qeverisë "Berisha". Marrëdhëniet mes dy vendeve kanë njohur një nxitje më të madhe pas fitores së PS në zgjedhjet e 3 korrikut. Një sërë projektesh të ngrira më parë nga zyrtarët e Departamentit të Shtetit u çliruan. Një prej këtyre projekteve, i konsideruar si dhe nga më të rëndësishmit ishte ai i Sfidës së Mijëvjeçarit. Ndonëse Shqipëria kishte aplikuar për vite me radhë për të përfituar nga ky projekt nuk kishte mundur që ta realizonte një gjë të tillë. Arsyet ishin kapja e shtetit nga mafia, krimi dhe korrupsioni. Niveli i lartë i krimit ekonomik në Shqipëri ka qenë në qendër të kritikave të administratës së Presidentit Bush gjatë qeverisjes së PS. Fitorja e PD në zgjedhjet e 3 korrikut, hapat e marrë në luftën ndaj këtyre fenomeneve negative bindën Shtëpinë e Bardhë për vullnetin politik të qeverisë "Berisha" për të luftuar krimin dhe korrupsionin. Kjo bëri që një vit më parë Shtetet e Bashkaura të përfshijnë Shqipërinë në projektin e Sfidës së Mijëvjeçarit, duke përfituar në të njëjtën kohë edhe miliona dollarë ndihma në nxitje të reformave.


Anëtarësimi në NATO


Anëtarësimi në NATO është një nga prioritetet kryesore të vendosura nga qeveria "Berisha", e cila ka marrë mbështetjen e Presidentit Bush dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara. E përfshirë në vendet e Kartës së Adriatikut sëbashku me Kroacinë dhe Maqedoninë, Shqipëria konsiderohet nga Uashingtoni si një nga kandidatet potenciale për të marrë ftesën e anëtarësimit. Presidenti Bush si dhe zyrtarë të tjerë të lartë të Departamnetit amerikan të Shtetit kanë konfirmuar mbështetjen në rrugën e reformave të Qeverisë "Berisha" duke e parë këtë si rrugën, e cila do t'i japë zgjidhje anëtarësimit në NATO. Vetëm pak javë më parë Senati dhe Kongresi amerikan miratuan njëzëri një ligj, të nënshkruar edhe nga Presidenti Bush, që autorizon administratën amerikane të ndërmarrë të gjitha inisiativat, përfshi edhe ndihmat financiare për të mbështetur përpjekjet e qeverisë për arritjen e standardeve për anëtarësimin e shpejtë të Shqipërisë në NATO. Shqiëpria konsiderohet nga Uashingtoni si një vend aleat në luftën globale ndaj terrorizmit. Shqipëria prej vitesh kontribuon në misionet ushtarake në Afganistan, Irak dhe Bosnje. 


Uashingtoni përkrah hapur pavarësinë e Kosovës


Uashingtoni në mënyrë të vazhdueshme ka mbështetur rolin që qeveria "Berisha" ka luajtur në rajon duke e kosnideruar atë si një faktor stabiliteti. Por, Shtetet e Bashkuara janë konfirmuar si një nga mbështetësit më të mëdhenj të të drejtave të shqiptarëve të shtypur nga regjimi i Milloshevit. Ishte vendimi i Presidentit Xhorxh Ë. Bush që në vitin 1991 i caktoi Millosheviçit "vijën e kuqe", e cila ishte Kosova dhe që sipas përcaktimit të Presidentit amerikan në atë kohë nuk duhej të prekej nga makina vrasëse serbe. Duke vazhduar në këtë politikë të disenjuar nga paraardhësi i tij, Presidenti Klinton në pranverën e 1999, autorizoi përdorimin e forcës ushtarake për të ndalur masakrimin e shqiptarëve të pambrojtur dhe dëbimin e tyre masiv nga shtëpitë dhe trojet e tyre. Vendimi human i Presidentit Klinton, i cili lejoi bombardimin e bazave serbe duke i dhënë fund mizorive të Millosheviçit dhe duke çliruar Kosovën nga regjimi më shtypës dhe kriminal në Europë.

Edhe sot janë sërish Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Presidenti Xhorxh W. Bush që po udhëheqin forcat që mbështesin pavarësinë e Kosovës, si një e drejtë e ligjshme e popullit kosovar. Sekretarja amerikane e Shtetit, Rice deklaroi dje se Shtetet e Bashkuara mbështesin pavarësinë e Kosovës, ndërkohë që zyrtarë të tjerë të lartë të Departamentit të Shtetit kanë pohuar tashmë se Kosova do ta fitojë pavarësinë përpara vjeshtës së këtij viti.

----------


## Ingenuous

Le te shpresojme qe avionin mos ta kete mbushur vetem me Gjenerale por  me njerez biznesi qe mund te hapin investime ne Shqiperi.

----------


## kolombi

Vizita e nje Presidenti Amerikan,qofte ky edhe Bushi,eshte e nje rendesie teper te vecante per Shqiperine.
Duke lene menjane sharlatanet dhe balozet e haureve te "Perendimit" te Mesem,vizita e presidentit te nje vendi qe ka luajtur rol jetik ne ceshtjen e Kosoves,duhet pare ne prizmin e interesave te gjera kombetare tonat dhe te popullit martir te Kosoves.

Ne dite te veshtira,historia njohu ata qe na ndihmuan e na u gjeten prane.Pa harruarr se Shtetet e Bashkuara te amerikes luajten nje rol kyc ne rrezimin e komunizmit ne mbare boten Lindore,rrjedhoje e se ciles edhe renia e komunizmit plot 45- vjecar edhe tek ne.
Jemi nje shtet ne mes te Europes,qe ne genet e lindjes se kesaj bote,ndaj urat e miqesise me alabaket e Irakut dhe Afganistanit,u duhet vene flaka nje ore e me pare.

----------


## Zemrushja

*Presidenti i parë amerikan që shkel në Tiranë. Feston pavarësinë e Kosovës*


Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara, Xhorxh Bush, ka planifikuar të vizitojë Shqipërinë më 10 qershor, ku janë programuar takime me Presidentin Alfred Moisiu dhe Kryeministrin Sali Berisha. Lajmi u bë i ditur dje zyrtarisht nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, e cila njoftoi për një udhëtim shumë të madh të Presidentit të SHBA në Evropë, tur i cili nis në Gjermani e përfundon në Bullgari. Gjithçka nga vizita ishte planifikuar prej kohësh dhe detajet do të përcaktoheshin nga takimi që do të zhvillohej në fillim të majit në Uashington mes ministrit të Jashtëm, Besnik Mustafaj dhe sekretares amerikane të Shtetit, Kondoleza Rajs. Por dorëheqja e djeshme e Mustafajt, vë në pikëpyetje mënyrën e organizimit të vizitës më të bujshme të ndonjë personaliteti të huaj në Tiranë. 

Sipas njoftimit të shpërndarë mbrëmë nga Shtëpia e Bardhë, Bush do të nisë në fillim të muajit qershor një tur në Evropë, i cili do të fillojë me takimin e G-8-ës, shtatë vendet më të industrializuara të botës, plus Rusinë, që do të mbahet në qytetin Heiligendamm të Gjermanisë. Më 9 qershor, Bush do të zhvillojë një vizitë zyrtare në Itali, ku do takohet me Presidentin Napolitiano, Kryeministrin Romano Prodi, si dhe do të pritet në një audiencë të veçantë në Vatikan, nga Papa Benedikti XVI. Më pas, më datën 10 qershor, Kreu i Shtëpisë do të vizitojë zyrtarisht Tiranën, ku sipas programit do të takohet me homologun e tij shqiptar, Alfred Moisiu dhe Kryeministrin Sali Berisha. Pas Tiranës, Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Xhorxh W Bush do të niset për një vizitë zyrtare në Bullgari. Udhëtimi evropian i Presidentit amerikan, që zakonisht zhvillohet në fillim të verës, si asnjë herë tjetër do të ketë një ndalesë speciale të tij në kryeqytetin shqiptar. Vizita është përgatitur prej kohësh dhe me shumë kujdes nga Departamenti i Shtetit dhe diplomacia shqiptare, por ajo është mbajtur në sekret të plotë, duke pritur miratimin nga Shtëpia e Bardhë. Dhe lajmi u bë i ditur vetëm dje, në mbrëmje, kur zyra e shtypit e Presidentit Bush, bëri të ditur axhendën evropiane të njeriut më të fuqishëm të botës. Vizita e Bush në Shqipëri, pritej të përcaktohej me detaje, në takimin që është lënë në fillim të muajit maj mes shefit të diplomacisë shqiptare dhe shefes së Departamentit të Shtetit, Kondoleza Rajs. Por largimi i papritur i ministrit të Jashtëm, Besnik Mustafaj, i ndërlikon paksa punët. Shqipëria asnjëherë nuk është vizituar nga ndonjë President i SHBA. Në kohën e krizës së Kosovës, në vitin 1999, u bë gati një vizitë e Presidentit të atëhershëm, Bill Klinton, por për arsye sigurie takimi i Klinton me krerët e shtetit shqiptar u zhvillua në Shkup. Edhe pse nuk është përcaktuar në axhendë, turi evropian i Presidentit të SHBA, pritet të ketë edhe një ndalesë shumë të rëndësishme, vizitën në Kosovë. Kjo vizitë pritet të zhvillohet kur të jetë përcaktuar statusi i Kosovës nga OKB, që do të jetë pavarësia e kushtëzuar. 

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007*

----------


## Zemrushja

Te mendosh se Bush ka deshire te vizitoje Shqiperine nuk mendoj se e ka marre malli ta shofi, aspak.. Po ta kishte marre malli sigurisht do e kishte vizituar me pare. Dicka nuk shkon..

Vertet do te bisedohet per Ceshtjen e Kosoves.. Po mendoj se biseda do te kete me shum aspekt "vetinteresash" te forcave te Natos ne Shqiperi, perfaqesuar nga figura e mirnjohur e presidentit Bush. Mendoj se ishulli i Sazanit (dhe vende te tjera bregdetare) te cilat mund te perdoren si pika strategjike, do te jene ato qe kerkon Bush te "zoteroje" mbi Shqiperi.. dhe ne kembim te saj ma merr mendja do kete ndonje plan investimi ne Shqiperi. 

Bush eshte nje nga presidentet qe ka mendjen vec per "Lufte". Ne pergjithesi te gjitha sulmet e fillimeve te luftrave kane nisur gjithmone prej tij dhe babait te tij. Presidentet e tjere me shum jane marre me "qetesimin" e gjendjes te krijuar prej tyre. Pra si strateg eshte shum i zoti, por qe te realizohen ato qe ai ka qejf te vere ne jete, kerkon "rrjepjen" e popullit npm taksave, rritjeve te cmimeve etj etj..

Zemrushja

----------


## no name

*Berisha: Vizita e Bush, historike per kombin shqiptar* 


• Duke e cilësuar ditën e vizitës së presidentit Bush si të bekuar dhe historike për Shqipërinë, Berisha tha se ajo është ngjarja më kulmore e mardhenieve tona 

Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara George Bush, më 10 qershor do të vizitojë Shqipërinë, ku do të takohet me presidentin Alfred Moisiu dhe kryeministrin Sali Berisha. Presidenti Bush do të qëndrojë në Shqipëri në kuadër të turneut në Evropë. Duke e cilësuar ditën e vizitës së presidentit Bush si të bekuar dhe historike për Shqipërinë, Berisha tha se ajo është ngjarja më kulmore në marrëdhëniet e shkëlqyera midis Shqipërisë dhe SHBA-ve. "Ajo është një ditë e bekuar dhe e shumëpritur nga mbarë kombi shqiptar. Në emër të Këshillit të Ministrave të Republikës së Shqipërisë, përshëndes përzemërsisht këtë vizitë historike të presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kjo është ngjarja më kulmore në marrëdhëniet e shkëlqyera midis kombit shqiptar dhe kombit të madh amerikan, midis Shqipërisë dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, superfuqisë së parë dhe të vetme të botës. Kjo vizitë shënon gjithashtu vizitën më madhore në tërë historinë e marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare të shtetit shqiptar", tha kryeministri Berisha. Shtëpia e Bardhë njoftoi se presidenti amerikan do të marrë pjesë në samitin e G8 në Gjermani, prej 6 deri 8 qershor. Presidenti Bush gjithashtu do të vizitojë Çekinë, Poloninë, Vatikanin, Italinë dhe Bullgarinë. (Europa e Lire)

----------


## DAJO

Nese lajmi per viziten e XH.BUSH eshte i vertete ,perpara ardhjes se tij le te behemi gati per NJE PROVOKACION 100% TE MUNDSHEM GREK

Pozicioni i Greqise ndaj ceshtjes se Kosoves eshte me i rezikshem se ai i Serbise.
Pasiguria e ekzistences(te qenit) midis dy zjarreve(sic e quan Athina pozicionin gjeografik-relixhional te Greqise ) do t'a coje politiken greke ne extremitete qe me cdo kusht te mos lejoje miqesine me USA te Shqiperise ,si rrjedhoje shtetformimin e Kosoves dhe me pas Shqiperine e Plote .
Shqiperi !
Pergatitu te perballosh "lojen" me lobin grek te USA .Greket kane shume zili flasim per shume,shume zili,flasim per shume frike .... .
Topin nga qendra e shkelmoi Cia Fut Bollanos.
Well come to Balkan mister Bush!

----------


## miki_al2001

Ardhja e Presidentit Bush ne Tirane eshte nje gje shume e mire per gjith shqiptaret ne pergjithesi e vecanerisht tani kur pavaresia  e Kosoves eshte ne hapin final.Rreshtimi i Shqiperise perkrah amerikes gjate luftes ne Irak dhe Afganistim ka bere punen e saj.Nuk mund te sjelli asnje te keqe kjo vizite pervec se te mira.
Miresevjen Ne Shqiperi Zoti Bush!

----------


## Dr Rieux

Mgjth mospelqimin apo dhe antipatite personale qe mund te kete cdokush ndaj Bushit te ri, ai vjen ketu si perfaqesues i shtetit amerikan, i atij shteti qe mundesoi moscopetimin e Shqiperise ketu e 80 vjet me pare dhe akoma me fresket clirimin e gjysmes se kombit vetem 8 vjet me pare. Dhe Amerika nuk eshte Shqiperi ku cdo akt publik duhet te dallohet i perket Berishes, Nanos, Metes apo Dreqit, dhe ne menyre aksiomatike po e pati bere Berisha atehere Nano eshte kunder dhe anasjelltas. Per me teper i takon diplomacise dhe politikes shqiptare qe ta shfrytezoje ne maksimum viziten e njeriut me te fuqishem te globit per te perforcuar pozitat tona ne rajon. Shpresoj qe te jete nje shenje akoma e forte dhe per pavaresine e Kosoves.

----------


## Zemrushja

Vizita në Shqipëri do të jetë pjesë e një turi evropian ku përfshihen Gjermania, Çekia, Polonia, Italia dhe Bullgaria. 
Në Gjermani presidenti amerikan pritet të marrë pjesë në takimin e nivelit të lartë të G-8-ës. 

Vizita në Tiranë do të paraprihet nga takimi që presidenti Bush do të ketë me Papën Benedikt XVI në Vatikan.

Vizita e presidentit Bush cilësohet si historike pasi do të jetë hera e parë që një president amerikan viziton Shqipërinë. 

I ati i presidentit Bush e ka vizituar më parë Shqipërinë në mënyrë private dhe në kohën që e kishte lënë postin e presidentit te SHBA.

*BBC Shqip*

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

I uroj mirseardhjen presidentit te amerikes ne shqiperi  :buzeqeshje: 

Eshte fat per popullin shqiptar qe te jete mikprites i  presidentit te shtetit me te fuqishem ne bote. Populli amerikan eshte liridashes. Amerikanet si popull jane njerez te mrekullushem. Ne duhet te jemi krenar qe jemi miq me popullin amerikan.

----------


## Brari

Data: 26/04/2007 

 Ambasadorja Marsi Ries dhe vizita e Bushit në Shqipëri  



Natyrisht që lajmi i vizitës së presidentit Bush në Shqipëri në historinë e shtetit shqiptar është lajmi më i madh. Por i kërkuar edhe në analet historike, ardhja e presidentit Xhorxh Bush në Shqipëri ka të njëjtën rëndësi që do të kishte pasur ardhja e Atit të Shenjtë në periudhën e Skëndërbeut. Atëmot ai nuk mbërriti dot në brigjet e rezistencës më heroike të qytetërimit evropian, ndaj invazionit të një qytetërimi tjetër. Dhe siç dihet, për shkak të mosardhjes së tij, ngjarjet jo vetëm në Shqipërinë e Skëndërbeut, por në të gjithë Ballkanin, dhe pak më gjerë akoma, morën një kthesë tragjike, dhe një mundim i madh njerëzor, pesëshëkullor përfshiu miliona e miliona qytetarë. Ndërsa ardhja e presidentit Bush gjithashtu do të luajë një rol të madh në betejën për triumfin e vlerave të qytetërimit perëndimor. Sigurisht gjëja e parë që mund ti shkonte ndërmend një gazetari, një qytetari shqiptar, dhe konkretisht një mediaje si 55-a, do të ishte pasqyrimi dhe komenti për meritat e qeverisë, kryeministrit, të opozitës, të cilat përgatitën dhe krijuan bashkëpunimin që sjell vizitën. Ne si gazetë e përkushtuar në luftën qytetëruese dhe në betejën më të ashpër, - atë të mbrojtjes së vlerave perëndimore si identitet i vërtetë i shqiptarëve, -  kemi pasur plot herë rast të shprehim këto pikëpamje në gazetë e me libra, dhe po kaq herë kemi pasur komente për rolin e qeverisë demokratike apo kryeministrit Berisha në këtë fushë. Dhe përsëri ne do të vazhdojmë këtë vijë dhe këtë qendrim, këtë afërsi e përkatësi të gazetës me qeverinë dhe kryeministrin Berisha. Por në këtë shënim të sotëm, të vete mendja tek ambasadorja amerikane, zonja Marsie Ries. Padyshim që ardhja e presidentit në Tiranë është një meritë dhe sukses absolut i karrierës së saj diplomatike. Më në fund ajo ka realizuar dhe është pjesëtare aktive, është me rol të thënshëm e të pathënshëm, në një akt, në një ngjarje që do ti japë kombit shqiptar në Ballkan, një stacion të madh historik, prej nga do të nisë punë të reja, të mbara e të mëdha. 

          Nga pozitat e drejtuesit të një mediaje aktive politike dhe nga përvoja e diplomatit më është dhënë rasti të njoh shumë fizionomi ambasadorësh, madje mes tyre edhe të shumë ambasadorëve amerikanë, në Tiranë, në kryeqytete të tjera të Ballkanit apo më gjerë. Por po të përqendrohemi tek ambasadorët amerikanë të akredituar në Tiranë, do të thoshim se zonja Marsi Ries i ka tejkaluar kolegët e saj dhe është ngritur me realizimin e kësaj në nivelin e deklaratës së presidentit amerikan Uillson për fatin e Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve. Kush më shumë e kush më pak, ambasadorët amerikanë në Tiranë kanë qenë miq të redaksisë tonë. Kemi këmbyer biseda të lira, të ngrohta dhe të rëndësishme në ditë të vështira, si në 97, me zonjën Mariza Lino, dhe më pas me zotin Limprecht. Secili prej tyre ka pasur karakteristikat e tij, normalisht edhe kontributin e vet, duke i shërbyer ndershmërisht shtetit përkatës, por në këtë ndershmëri, me burim nga demokracia amerikane, ne shqiptarët kemi fituar shumë. Në ndryshim nga të gjithë kolegët e vet, zonja Ries është emëtuar në opinion me një figurë shumë origjinale dhe një stil diplomatikisht elegant, por tepër modest. Dhe në këtë modesti ka ndodhur shpesh që diskutimet të mos e gjejnë saktësisht nivelin apo sasinë e punës. Mirëpo mëndafshi endet nga duar të brishta, herë-herë të padukshme por gjithsesi të pabesueshme nga syri i vëzhguesve. Por në fund del mëndafsh, del një vlerë. Dhe nuk duhet të na ndodhë, siç ndodh me ngjarjet e mëdha, që të harrohen faktorët. Nëse do të thuheshin tre falenderime, së pari për SHBA-në, e më pas për presidentin Bush, falenderimi i tretë do ti takonte zonjës Ries, e cila në tërë klimën diplomatike shqiptare realizoi një frut që do ta bëjë Tiranën një kryeqytet të të gjithë eterit mediatik botëror. E kjo do të thotë se do të na bëjë të gjithë ne shqiptarëve në një ditë të mbetemi dhe të meritojmë vëmendjen e botës. 

Fahri Balliu   

55

----------


## Borix

Imagjinoni kush do ta prese Presidentin Bush: 
Sali Berisha - kryeminister
Lulzim Basha - minister i puneve te jashtme
Fahri Balliu - pseudo-gazetar i G55
Brari - anetar i FSH

Turp per qeverine qe kemi!

Nisur nga disa postime te mesiperme, mendoj se vizita e Bush eshte e inkurajuar edhe nga fakti i kontributit qe Shqiperia ka dhene ne ceshtjen e Irakut. Sigurisht, Kosova do te jete nje moment diskutimi, ku jam pothuaj i sigurt se do te rivleresohet mbeshtetja e SHBA ndaj ceshtjes sone. Mbi te gjitha, uroj te mos degjojme gafa...

----------


## Zemrushja

Ambasada e Shteteve të Bashkuara në Tiranë, deklaroi dje se vizita e Presidentit Bush në Shqipëri, do të jetë një mundësi e rëndësishme për një takim dypalësh mes SHBA dhe Shqipërisë. Duke korrigjuar performancën e zyrtarëve shqiptarë, të cilët kanë tentuar të përfitojnë politikisht nga vizita e Bushit, ambasada e SHBA në Tiranë, bëri të ditur se kjo vizitë është një rast i rëndësishëm për të gjithë shqiptarët. Ndërkaq, Presidenti i Republikës, Alfred Moisiu, gjatë takimit me ish-komandantin Suprem të NATO-s, Uesli Klark, theksoi se "ne e shohim këtë vizitë si riafirmimin e marrëdhënieve të shkëlqyera mes Shqipërisë dhe SHBA-së, që mbartin një simbolikë të madhe; një superfuqi ndërton marrëdhënie respekti reciprok dhe bashkëpunimi me një vend të vogël, sikurse është Shqipëria. "Kjo përbën një dëshmi të vlerave të mëdha të demokracisë amerikane, e cila mbetet një burim frymëzimi në kohën tonë", u shpreh Presidenti. Bashkëbiseduesit u ndalën dhe në çështjen e zgjidhjes së statusit të Kosovës, duke ndarë mendime të njëjta në këtë kuadër. Presidenti Moisiu çmoi lart rolin dhe kontributin që SHBA ka dhënë në vazhdimësi për transformimet e mëdha që kanë ndodhur në Ballkan, ku Kosova përbën një moment kyç të këtyre zhvillimeve. Kryetari i Shtetit ritheksoi vlerësimin e shtetit shqiptar për planin e z. Ahtisari, si një dokument kompromisi, si dhe vuri në dukje rëndësinë e zgjidhjes së shpejtë dhe pa vonesa të statusit, duke nënvizuar se një Kosovë e pavarur do ta bëjë rajonin tonë më të qetë e të stabilizuar. 

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007*

----------

